# Old Specialized catalogs??



## Oldteen (Sep 7, 2005)

Anyone know if old Specialized catalogs are available on-line? Geometries for older models could be very useful. Fans of some other makes have started that resource.


----------



## allison (Apr 19, 2006)

You should be able to find the old bike specs.

Just click on 2007 bikes - Under kids is the Archive section. They've got from 2002 - 2006. Hope that's helpful!


----------



## Oldteen (Sep 7, 2005)

allison said:


> You should be able to find the old bike specs.
> 
> Just click on 2007 bikes - Under kids is the Archive section. They've got from 2002 - 2006. Hope that's helpful!


I've been on the Specialized website many times & never found those Archives.

Thanks!!!!!


----------



## mikbowyer (Feb 20, 2006)

i can get all the 2007 catalogs anyone wants, for some time.


----------

